# Makes your child more smarter than others - Now available on Kindlefire



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

Are you dreaming to increase your child brain skills? No need to worry. Color Matcher makes it real.


Color Matcher is an Amazing and challenging visual game that needs to match the colors of given objects. The Avatar will display an object with a set of answers. You have to match the colors of the object with the given answers. If u selects correct answer, the Avatar will give you 10 points. Else it'll reduce 5 points.


Color Matcher Specially designed to increase children brain skills.
It's really challengeable. Get it now.


The all new Color Matcher game now comes with Invincible Genius Android Application with many more games to sharpen your child's brain.


*Invincible Genius* Android App now available on *Kindle fire* & *kindle fire hd* devices.


"Invincible Genius" Android app is Now Available on Amazon App Store for your Kindlefire.


More Details


Connect with us on Facebook


----------

